
Show HN: Tipe (YC W18) – Generate an API-First CMS from a GraphQL Schema - Hendrixer
https://tipe.io
======
Hendrixer
Hey HN. We're Tipe (YC W18). We're trying to solve how teams manage content in
the the apps they build today. All you have to do is create a GraphQL Schema
file, and we'll do the rest. Tipe generates a full GraphQL API complete with
mutations, queries, and filtering (REST Too). Content creators and marketers
get a visual editor that they can use to edit the content on any web app you
create. You can also prototype offline with Tipe, and never have to wait on
that content to be ready or trying to fake out content yourself. Check us out
and sign up to access private beta. Ask your questions, I'll answer them.

------
ta2121
Seems cool. Can it handle internationalization?

------
Hendrixer
Yes it does.

